# krib acting weird



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there gang i have two kribs in my one tank and i have noticed that he/she is breathing real heavy and kind of just hiding out . i do not have any water parameters tonite but will post them tommorow is there anything i can do for tonite to help the krib out . all my other fish are fine . anyone should i quarantine should i add anything to the hospital tank 
thanks 
tom
so today i chked the water quality.
a=.25
no3=0
ph=7.6
no2=0

i am gonna do a large water change today , as i th9ink my amonia is usually a 0 in the tank 
ph is a little high buthave chkd my records and this tank is usually reading a 7.6 
temp of water is =82 deg 
semi planted tank .
40 gal tank
fluval 204 filter
caves/ rocks/driftwood/some plants but not sure of names 
thanks 
tom


----------

